# Funniest TKD t-shirt sayings



## Miles (Mar 16, 2009)

Saw a TKD t-shirt recently that cracked me up:

"I'd kick your *SS but I get 2 points for the head"

Anyone care to share something they saw that was funny?


----------



## mango.man (Mar 16, 2009)

My daughter likes to wear a shirt that says "I Kick Like A Girl"


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2009)

We have one that say OH I forgot the hand are legal, sorry dude!!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.zazzle.com/funny_martial_arts_t_shirt-235330163127894208

http://store.engrish.com/

http://store.engrish.com/jt-018.html


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 16, 2009)

Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu: Touch me and your first lesson's free.

http://www.cafepress.com/bjjtshirts.137252163?CMP=CJ-CLICK-10463747&sid=mmashirts


----------



## Earl Weiss (Mar 16, 2009)

"Karate is for people who can't do Taekwon-Do"


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2009)

Earl Weiss said:


> "Karate is for people who can't do Taekwon-Do"


 
Really so I guess the founders just could not get it right and started all this sport stuff to stay on top of the world.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.noisebot.com/if_you_can_read_this_youre_within_roundhouse_kick_range_t-shirt


----------



## Master K (Mar 17, 2009)

Those are some pretty funny t-shirts so far...  Thanks for the laughs.

My daughter has a t-shirt that says (in large blurry type):

"Don't use your head to block my kick!"


----------



## Whitebelt (Mar 17, 2009)

I've seen a bumper sticker I thought was funny in an over macho sort of way:

"Give Blood, Join *****'s Tae Kwon Do"


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I do karate, not TKD, but I designed one that says "I may not be a size 2, but I can kick you in the face." You can see it (and others) here:

http://www.cafepress.com/brassovaries


----------



## jim777 (Mar 18, 2009)

mango.man said:


> My daughter likes to wear a shirt that says "I Kick Like A Girl"



I bought three of those shirts for my three daughters  They've got a little silhouette of a girl with a pony tail doing a flying side kick on them as well.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 18, 2009)

Our Hapkido T-shirt says 
Start Demo Grab here


Dave O.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 18, 2009)

Earl Weiss said:


> "Karate is for people who can't do Taekwon-Do"


 
I need to get this one for my wife. she always hates it when people say" do you teach karate?"


----------



## DBZ (Mar 18, 2009)

I have one that my brother made me. it says " Face meet Foot"


----------



## Kacey (Mar 19, 2009)

"Are you okay?"  
The three most useless words in Taekwon-Do.

Followed closely by

"Yes, I'm a girl.

Yes, I'm an athlete.

Yes, I can kick your butt!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2009)

Even babies can show off their prowess... :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2009)

Saw one last night on a parent down here in Ma Allen Texas it said *sure I am a wimp just ask the person with the broken jaw!!*


----------

